# PC to iPad - Outlook 2003 Favorites



## PEIsland (May 10, 2015)

want to travel with favorites in iPad?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm not sure what you're asking.

Do you want to transfer your PC Outlook 2003 Favorite contacts to your iPad?


----------



## PEIsland (May 10, 2015)

I want to have Favorites accessible on both PC AND iPad.
And be able to update both at same time.

Thanks.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

That is only possible if you have a Microsoft Exchange Email.


----------

